# Ninja Slash! Giraffe style



## BORTZ (Apr 14, 2010)

Eff yeah giraffe!


----------



## gameboy13 (Apr 14, 2010)

LOL! I love bloody cartons!


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 14, 2010)

I like these.
Maybe you should consider making a single 'Ninja Slash!' topic, so you don't need to make so many all based around one theme. 
It would also allow all the slashings to be viewed in one central location. :3


----------



## BiscuitBee (Apr 14, 2010)

Snorlax said:
			
		

> I like these.
> Maybe you should consider making a single 'Ninja Slash!' topic


Heck, that's enough to justify a little webcomic site! (Wordpress + Comicpress, do it!)

Call it _Ninja Slash_ as mention, or _Ninja VS_, and every week have a ninja slash something. Quick ideas: Coffee Mug, Computer Speakers, External DVD Drive.

Just a thought!


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 14, 2010)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Snorlax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like your ideas guys. 
and @ biscuitBee, did you just name stuff thats lying around you desk?


----------



## BiscuitBee (Apr 14, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> BiscuitBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, yeah. Mouse over my list of items and you'll see my confession


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 15, 2010)

Lol nice i didnt know you could do that. Ive always been behind with embedding suff.


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 15, 2010)

Have a 'daily slash'.
Everyday you create a new cartoon of something random feeling the wrath of Ninja's blade. :]


----------



## Splych (Apr 15, 2010)

that was pretty cool.
what program you use to make that ... sketch?


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 16, 2010)

Whoaaa, teach me how to do that!!


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 16, 2010)

looks cool.  
pretty nice. man


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 16, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> that was pretty cool.
> what program you use to make that ... sketch?


He used Flash for the others, so I assume he used it for this as well. :3


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 16, 2010)

not as good as previous one.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 16, 2010)

GolenSun550 said:
			
		

> not as good as previous one.


actually i agree with you on that one. oh well you cant win them all.


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 17, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> GolenSun550 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do think so.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

This actually looks really good.


----------

